# The Walk!



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I took the dogs for a really long walk today, because it's REALLY nice out, and I just got Amaya's new Lupine Step-In Harness. XDDDD Took some pictures along the way to show what awesomely distracted dogs they are. XP

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/members/xxshaelxx-albums-walk.html


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

It looks like they are hooked up to a sled!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

They look zonked after wards!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I love my coupler! glad I'm not the only one who uses one :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great pictures! maybe thats what I need is an iphone, oh who am I kidding, I still couldn't figure out how to post pictures on the forum or anywhere else for that matter. LOL


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Great pictures! maybe thats what I need is an iphone, oh who am I kidding, I still couldn't figure out how to post pictures on the forum or anywhere else for that matter. LOL


If you need any help, I can lend you a hand. XD I don't know all the tips and tricks, but I can teach you how to make an album on here. haha.



rannmiller said:


> I love my coupler! glad I'm not the only one who uses one :biggrin:


OMG! It's a LIFE saver!!!! It's SO much easier walking two Sibes on a splitter leash than separately. They always tangle me up on two leashes. haha. Though they almost took me down while I was trying to run through a crosswalk and one went behind me then took off while the other was running, too. That was quite embarrassing. hahaha.



malluver1005 said:


> It looks like they are hooked up to a sled!!


I KNOW, right?! I think the exact same thing when I'm WALKING behind them. I start to think we're, like, on a sledding trip. XP I like to imagine so.



spookychick13 said:


> They look zonked after wards!


Oh, they totally were! haha. Especially Ryou! He was panting like NOTHING. Literally did drink out of the water bowl without moving more than two muscles. haha.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Those are great. I wish I could use one of those dual coupler things. But with dogs that are of various sizes, it just doesn't work!
The laying over the water bowl is awesome. The caption is absolutely perfect!


----------

